# New to the Forum & Headed to Thailand!!!



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All,

My name's Duane. My fiancé (Sam) and I are getting married next month and then we leave August 20th for Chiang Mai. I'm 27 years old and Sam is 24. We currently live in Windsor, Ontario, Canada. I have already given my notice at my current job with Chrysler. My fiancé has a Bachelor's Degree in Environmental Studies and has just graduated from the Faculty of Education with a Teaching Certificate from the University of Windsor. I myself, have a Bachelor's Degree in Mechanical Engineering. When we arrive in Chiang Mai, Sam will be taking a 4-week TEFL course. After she's done, we will relocated elsewhere in Thailand to find a teaching job for Sam. Although slightly nervous, we're extremely excited about what lies ahead! We will be coming in the country with a 60 day tourist Visas. Once Sam has found an employer to sponsor/employ her, she will obtain a Working Visa. I hope to find an employer in my field to do the same for me for while we're there. I just wanted to introduce myself and at the same time, ask for any tips and information that you guys can offer up for us in terms of Visas, employment, places to see, things to do, general information, etc... Thanks all!

Duane


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Bon Voyage*



wemet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name's Duane. My fiancé (Sam) and I are getting married next month and then we leave August 20th for Chiang Mai. I'm 27 years old and Sam is 24. We currently live in Windsor, Ontario, Canada. I have already given my notice at my current job with Chrysler. My fiancé has a Bachelor's Degree in Environmental Studies and has just graduated from the Faculty of Education with a Teaching Certificate from the University of Windsor. I myself, have a Bachelor's Degree in Mechanical Engineering. When we arrive in Chiang Mai, Sam will be taking a 4-week TEFL course. After she's done, we will relocated elsewhere in Thailand to find a teaching job for Sam. Although slightly nervous, we're extremely excited about what lies ahead! We will be coming in the country with a 60 day tourist Visas. Once Sam has found an employer to sponsor/employ her, she will obtain a Working Visa. I hope to find an employer in my field to do the same for me for while we're there. I just wanted to introduce myself and at the same time, ask for any tips and information that you guys can offer up for us in terms of Visas, employment, places to see, things to do, general information, etc... Thanks all!
> Duane


Duane, congratulations to you and Sam, may you enjoy a full, happy and prosperous lifetime together. Thailand is a beautiful place to honeymoon. 

However, *Living in Thailand *is a different "ball-of-wax".

Your new to this forum. An engineer. This forum contains a massive amount of information and experience(s). Spend vast amounts of time and energy reading in this forum. A lot of good, and then, some "bad". 

You have set yourself's up for a big challenge. Unemployed newlyweds in a foreign country. A foreign country that is third world with "few" jobs. But, they do need English teachers. 

Your biggest challenge will be the time it will take to secure Engineering employment. Sam WILL be able to find employment as an English teacher. Thailand needs native speaking English teachers. I would suggest that you also take the TEFL course and qualify for teaching English. I suggest this because it may take you a considerable amount of time finding Engineering work. 

Anyway, read, read and read some more. Study Thai language and Thai custom basics. As you develop your knowledge base on Thailand, ask specific questions. 

In closing, enjoy your adventure, bon voyage!


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure on what basis that you think you can find an employment in Thailand as a mechanical engineer. Have you checked Bangkok Post's classified? When I looked several years ago, all they asked were for Thai nationals. I've never seen an ad for a foreigner without a work visa who doesn't know Thai language. If you think you can live on your finace's income, then you should spend some time reading ajarn dot com, help and guides, cost of living link. Hidden in the vast amount of info is Phil's comments that many of these English teachers eventually had to go back home as their Thai income couldn't keep up with expenses in the long term. You also face 'gap in employment' which can be a huge handicap when you try to get a job back home again. 

I would take stednick's advice seriously and change this idea into a one month honeymoon in Thailand. Then go back home and get a real job. Work like maniacs and save every pennies for 10 years. Then re-evaluate when you have substantial assets. Otherwise, you're going to pay and pay for years for this adventure. Oh well, you're young and only live once. Good luck.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Another idea is to spend a year or two (depending on how big a gap in employment you're comfortable with) to study Thai while your fiance' teaches. You're better off getting an educational visa anyway instead of doing the stupid tourist visa runs to the border. Let's say you spend a year or two mastering the Thai language, now you're set for a future permanent stay in Thailand. Go back to Canada and work and save for 20 years. By then you'll be right around the retirement visa age and you two can retire in Thailand for good. You should have more than adequate income for retirement. This will work if you have no children. If you do, I don't have the answer.


----------



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel like I failed to provide some important information... Sam and I are only planning on going for a max of 1 year and we have no expectations. Our main reason for going is not to make money. It's to experience a new place, new culture, new way of life for a little while. If we run out of money or decide that we don't like it, we'll come back, happy to have gone for the amount of time that we did. We've been planning this for some time so we do have a bit of a financial cushion to get us through the first month of living until at least Sam can find a job. Finally, I'm leaving on very good terms from my current employer and they asked that I stay in contact for the duration of our stay in Thailand and have offered me my position back when I return, if I wish.

Saving for 10 or 20 would defeat the purpose of our trip and ultimately cause it to never really happen. We plan on starting a family once we return and want to do this now, while we're young. 

I appreciate all the input. Keep it coming!


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

As I suggested in my 2nd post, go for 1 year. Sounds like a perfect plan that you guys have. Like I said, consider studying Thai as I doubt that you will get a work visa or find an ME job due to the lack of Thai language. This will open up an avenue for retirement a few decades down the road. I do believe that retirement cost in Thailand is roughly half of the western countries. Or as stednick suggested, go for an English teaching job yourself too. Good luck.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out this post for engineering manager job. Good luck.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...ving-thailand/117124-engineering-manager.html


----------



## wemet (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome. Thank you! I'll send my CV their way...


----------

